# iPhone unlocked: AT&T loses iPhone exclusivity (works in India now)



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2007)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/iphone-unlocked-01.jpg​
It's high noon, Apple and AT&T -- we really hate to break it to you, but the jig is up. Last night the impossible was made possible: right in front of our very eyes we witnessed a full SIM unlock of our iPhone with a small piece of software. It's all over, guys.

The iPhoneSIMfree.com team called us up to prove their claim that they cracked Apple's iPhone SIM lock system, and prove it they did. (No, we don't have a copy of the unlock software, so don't even ask us, ok?) The six-man team has been working non-stop since launch day, and they're officially the first to break Apple's SIM locks on the iPhone. It's done. Seriously. They wouldn't tell us when and how they would release it to the public, but you can certainly bet that they'll try to make a buck on their solution (and rightly so). We can hardly believe the iPhone's finally been cracked. No, scratch that -- we just can't believe it took this long.

*Again: we can confirm with 100% certainty that iPhoneSIMfree.com's software solution completely SIM unlocks the iPhone, is restore-resistant, and should make the iPhone fully functional for users outside of the US.* Read on for details and links to our video, and check out the gallery of images below.

[Via Engadget]


The deed is done. God! I so wish I'd asked my sister to buy me an iPhone instead of that Panasonic camera.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

nice post.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 24, 2007)

gr8 news but don't xpect any customer support from apple so their batteries better be good


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2007)

Great !! So arya so wat r ur iPhone plans? Getting 1?


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 24, 2007)

Great News!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2007)

Unlocked or not the phone still lacks compelling features compared to W960i


----------



## readermaniax (Aug 24, 2007)

@aryayush..
Upload Pics On Maxupload..
Nice Newz ANywayy


----------



## din (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool, thats a really great. Thanks for posting the news man.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Great !! So arya so wat r ur iPhone plans? Getting 1?


Naah. I only buy original stuff. One of the best things about buying an Apple product is the world class customer service. I wouldn't want to lose that. 



			
				readermaniax said:
			
		

> @aryayush..
> Upload Pics On Maxupload..


Which pics? Everything that needs to be seen is in the title pic itself. The iPhone is running on a T-Mobile SIM card, has 100% coverage and even has native third party applications installed and available from the home screen itself.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Aug 24, 2007)

iPhone is not exclusive... he he he we have "I Clone"... YES !!! Chinese are out !!


*www.popsci.com/popsci/technology/e7e48a137b144110vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html

Well read the article!!! I loved the part where they talk about *"Chinese rip off cars"* ... one of them is an * exact copy of Mercedes "C-class" *... and it's called  *"Geely Meerie"*

he he he


----------



## goobimama (Aug 25, 2007)

Why did this have to happen! Now I'll be tempted to get one of these...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2007)

@gsoul2soul thats a cool Link 

Excuse me .. I just read this


> *Apple secures Europe iPhone revenue deals*
> Apple has succeeded in committing European mobile phone operators that want exclusively to sell its new iPhone to share parts of their revenues with the technology group.
> 
> The contract, which was signed by three European mobile operators in recent days, requires that the operators hand over to Apple 10 per cent of the revenues made from calls and data transfers by customers over iPhones.
> ...


Link


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 25, 2007)

Once again , Apple Products witness a lapse in security !


----------



## nepcker (Aug 25, 2007)

Apple's Stock just went up. iPhone sales should now triple!!! 

(Rumour has it that Apple gets 10% of the subscription price, so Apple will probably care.)


----------



## 24online (Aug 25, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> Once again , Apple Products witness a lapse in security !



not only apple, all branded phones can be unlock & technologies. can be cracked....only needs good electronics and software knowledge...


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ the emphasis is on apple


----------



## aryayush (Aug 26, 2007)

Hardly. As long as they are selling more iPhones, who cares for that ten percent anyway!


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow man thats really great news i am now gonna buy it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 26, 2007)

i think its bad on apple's part to demand a kinda royalty from the operators! either release it there or don't and how foolish can the operators get by signing the contract??!!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ how does it matter to the operators??? they must have accounted for all that wen creating the contract with apple..


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 26, 2007)

Neat


----------



## goobimama (Aug 26, 2007)

> i think its bad on apple's part to demand a kinda royalty from the operators! either release it there or don't and how foolish can the operators get by signing the contract??!!!


Well if Apple agrees to let the iPhone be exclusive to AT&T, they will get many new connections over to AT&T. And since AT&T is the only service provider for the iPhone, Apple will lose out on some potential customers who want other services. So its a give and take relationship...


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2007)

but out there its rather easy as they have number portability so as long as some1 is really pissed at AT&T will go for it if he is foolish enough hat is


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 27, 2007)

ok what you call that thing   ~snip~


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 27, 2007)

So does this essentially mean that we will be soon seeing th iPhone in Heera Pannas and other Grey market.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Well if Apple agrees to let the iPhone be exclusive to AT&T, they will get many new connections over to AT&T. And since AT&T is the only service provider for the iPhone, Apple will lose out on some potential customers who want other services. So its a give and take relationship...



iPhone is AT&T Exclusive for 5 years. All part of the jobs world domination plan


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> So does this essentially mean that we will be soon seeing th iPhone in Heera Pannas and other Grey market.


Certainly looks like it.


----------

